# pb écran noir ventilo ok dd ok pas de son ibookg4



## jessibookg4 (5 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à toutes et à tous,
j'ai un gros pb avec mon ibook g4, au démarrage.
j'appuie sur le bouton d'alim et là j'entend le ventilo et quelques bruits significatifs du démarrage du disque dur mais pas le son d'ouverture et l'écran reste totalement noir rien ne se passe. le voyant de veille ne s'affiche pas. 
j'ai essayé de la connecté à un autre mac pour récupérer les données rien pas de connection reconnue. 
je précise quand même que la batterie est pleine.
j'ai essayé aussi la minip ctrl option maj, mais rien n'y fait.
au secours aidez moi s'il vous plaît...
merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut, a tus tenté de réinitialiser la PMU, proc§de comme suit :



> iBook ( 16 VRAM)
> iBook (LCD 14,1, 16 VRAM)
> iBook (14,1 LCD 32 VRAM)
> iBook ( 32 VRAM)
> ...



Sinon as tu également tenté le reset PRAM ?

Si ce n'est pas ça, il y a 99% de chance que la carte mère sois morte.

Voila


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Janvier 2009)

J'oubliisu tu peut également tenter la bidouille de la VDR (voir sur google)


----------



## jessibookg4 (6 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
j'ai essayé la manip maj+option+pomme, mais rien ne se passe. je vais voir pour la deuxième manip que tu m'indiques. merci.
sinon une pers de la fnac m'a dit que ça pouvait être la pile du bios... je sais pas très bien ce que c'est, est-ce que ça pourrait être ça?
sinon j'irais voir la boutique apple du coin;;; en prenant une aprem de repos...
merci encore


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Janvier 2009)

Pas de pile bios sur les iBook (c'est pas un PC y'a pas de bios)
De toute façon je penche pour la carte mère, si c'est ça, ça ne vaut pas le coût de faire réparer
Désolée


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

Y a plus de piles dans les portables depuis belle lurette... c'est la batterie qui fournit l'alimentation nécessaire qu'une pile donnerait...

maintenant pour le problème, as-tu essayé de changer l'inclinaison de l'écran pour voir si cela serait du à un faux contact, même parfois en appliquant une légère pression sur l'écran, on peut récupérer un peu de vidéo (pas toujours) c'est peut-être le rétro-éclairage qui est mort...


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing, je pense pas que sont problème sois dut à cause du rétroéclairage car il n'a pas de Gong au démarrage

Son problème dois sûrement venir de la VDR ou de la carte-mère

PS : 200ème Post


----------

